# mamba in a 1/12 scale ??



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

anyone do this ?? im thinking of starting a class at our local place, and 1/12 scale brushless oval kinda sounded cool !! anyone know if they will bolt right in ?

brian o'


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

1/12 scale uses the same motors as 1/10. I believe the mamba motors are a different size can (smaller).


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

It most deffintely will NOT bolt right in. The MAMBA motor is simmilar size to the brushed motors used in 18th scale cars, not 12th. 12th scale cars do indeed use the same size motor as a 10th scale card does....

Having said that... I've toyed with the idea of puting my Mamba in a 12th scale car, just to see if it would have enough power to push it... (I think it would) My other reason for wanting to try this is... I've got a small basement track, where 10th scale cars can run, but they are basicly WAY to fast to be drivable by me... I wind up busting more stuff then I'd like... I like the size of the 12th scale (as oposed to 18th scale) and would really like a slower brushless 12th scale setup... 

So maybe someday I might try this... but it will require some pretty significant modifications to the typical 10th scale motor setup... Pinions wont fit on the Mamba shaft, and a whole slew of other issues.


----------



## ChrisG (Jan 3, 2006)

it has been done...there was a guy a while agon on another forum that did it with a li-po pack.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

I saw the pics that ChrisG mentioned, very cool! I'm sure the thing really moved...... Probably only 1/2 the weight and probably 2/3rds the power of a regular 12th scale. zoom zoom


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

any idea where they were ??


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Briano 72, ask Dennis M. Sat. I think he was putting a Mamba in a 1/12 scale last spring, I don't know if he completed it or not. I'm thinking about getting a Speedmerchant Speed Spec sedan and putting a Novak SS brushless system in it. It should be a fun low maintainence car.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

we will be there !! i think we are gonna start out doing stock motors, we really want to run the mamba max when it comes out, and im working mamba to be on their test program every day !! its getting close !!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I can make you a custom motor plate if you want and adaptors for the pinions. 
I think it would be a great combination.
EMail or pm me if you are interested.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

pm sent dj1978


----------

